# Zara-Leoni joins Team Gaspari.....



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

Dunno what to say about it so I'll just post the link....

Kinda blown away by who else am on here with lol!!

Gallery photos will be added soon...

Gaspari Nutrition


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

excellent stuff zara!!! magazine ads here you come!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

Thank you Lee 

I seriously need to do well next year to follow this up... no messing lol. (no pressure either.... oooffftt!!)

Theres a popular local show in scotland the week before the NABBA but its the same weekend as the FAME expo.... am thinking the FAME thing might be a better option....


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

well if your planning on doing the nabba... might as well compete against some different people the week before at the fame rather than the same people that would be doing nabba? makes it more interesting that way!


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2008)

Yah that was kinda my thinking......

plus its a totally different kind of show etc etc.... variety is the spice of life and all that hehe...

Be good to get out of scotland too.... better dust the passport off hehe

EDIT: jst read the rules its a tested show.... lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hehe youre top of the list of profiles too!

coolio!

great bod and hot too! :becky:


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2008)

I dunno if that might be just because I'm the most recent one lol


----------

